# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Microsoft Windows  >  При загрузке Win 7 выдается ошибка 0xc0000225

## knedlik

Здравствуйте!

Имеется нетбук HP с лиценз. Win 7

При загрузке черный экран с сообщением, что невозможно загрузить Windows.
Состояние: 0xc0000225.

Пробовал: Полный аппаратный сброс, Тестировал через BIOS 
Hard Drive Self Test не помогает, никаких ошибок при тестировании не выдает.

Восстановление системы, загрузка в безопасном режиме, везде выдается черный экран с состоянием
0xc0000225.

Загрузка через F11, выдается сообщение вставьте инсталляционный диск.

File: \Boot\BCD
Status: 0xc0000225
Info: английский текст Ошибка в чтении boot конфигурационных данных.

Загрузочного диска нет, CD/DVD в нетбуке нет, загрузочной флешки нет.

Подскажите, пожалуйста, без переустановки Windows, что можно сделать, с чего начать.

Спасибо.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## mike 1

Попробуйте выполнить загрузку последней удачной конфигурации загрузки

----------


## knedlik

> Попробуйте выполнить загрузку последней удачной конфигурации загрузки


Пробовал.
Черный экран с тем же самым текстом:
Не удалось запустить Windows. Возможно, это произошло из-за недавнего изменения конфигурации оборудования или программного обеспечения. Чтобы устранить ошибку:

1.Вставьте установочный диск Windows и перегрузите компьютер.
2. Выберите параметры языка......
3. Выберите пункт восстановление системы.

Если этот диск отсутствует обратитесь к системному администратору или изготовителю компьютера.

Состояние: 0xc0000225

Сведения: Сбой меню загрузки, поскольку требуемое устройство недоступно.

Пробовал все поочередно пункты предлагаемые при загрузке через F8 везде одно и тоже!

----------


## mike 1

Тогда через ErdCommander попробуйте выполнить откат через восстановление системы. Потребуется диск и флешка для записи образа LiveCD диска с ErdCommander.

----------


## Ilya Shabanov

*knedlik*, не хочу расстраивать, но у меня на Windows 7 была почти аналогичная проблема - четный экран и курсор мышки при загрузке. Грешу на апдейты, которые поставились как раз. Возможно установленный EMET подлянку сделал. Точно нигде про это инфы не нашел, недокументированная проблема. Но ошибка кажется чуть другая при попытке восстановления системы любым методом. Промучился целый день - ничего не помогло. 

В итоге поставил Windows 8.1, раз уж такая ситуация сложилась нехорошая. Извлек пользу.

----------


## ITzhuk

В биосе нужно выставить: ACPI в enabled

----------


## Ilya Shabanov

*ITzhuk*, а какая связь между ACPI и внезапным черным экраном смерти Windows? Хочется понимать природу явления.

----------


## ITzhuk

> *ITzhuk*, а какая связь между ACPI и внезапным черным экраном смерти Windows? Хочется понимать природу явления.


Хочется понимать, что вы понимаете что такое ACPI. В этом случае ваш вопрос бы исчерпал себя.

----------


## Ilya Shabanov

Что такое ACPI я знаю, вопрос в другом. Почему (вдруг) происходит сбой и черный экран смерти.

В моей случае все прекрасно работало, но в один прекрасный день компьютер просто не загрузился (тот самый черный экран). Настройки ACPI не менялись, она включена.  Возможно это другой кейс и к топикстартеру не имеет прямого отношения.

----------


## ITzhuk

Думаю, на ваш вопрос можно будет ответить только тогда, когда тс проверит. Если у него получится, разберем почему так происходит, если же нет, разберем другие варианты.

----------


## axizdkr

я честно говоря тоже не улавливаю никакой связи между ACPI и ошибкой загрузки, тем более автор упоминал ноутбук, в ноутах обычно настройки бисоа сведены к минимуму и не исключено что там вообще может быть даже упоминания про ACPI.

----------

